# screen enclosure being chewed (holes) by squirrels



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

one of these might work


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

They are creatures of habit. Breaking those habits, requires trapping/removal or more terminal methods. When squirrels are bold enough to get on our deck/house, we take action to re-establish the buffer zone. We live in a location where we have lots of choices, some of them are enjoyable.


Look on you tube for "squirrel Launcher", gotta try that sometime.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey jfpowell you might also consider using something like the Havahart Critter Ridder. It's a repellent composed of oil of black pepper, piperin, capsaicin and related capsaicinoids. It comes in liquid and granular versions. I'm thinking the granular type could be used outside the porch to help enforce that buffer zone PAbugman spoke of and the the liquid could be sprayed on any surfaces the squirrels tend to favor. According to the website one issue you might run into is that it is also irritating to dogs and cats. So if you have pets this might not be a viable solution in which case I guess live traps are always an option. I don't have any personal experience using it myself but it seems like it might help with your situation.

Cheers,
ChrisFixit


----------

